# صديقى المسلم سقطت كل الاقنعة والشعارات



## حبيب يسوع (20 أبريل 2011)

صديقى المسلم سقطت كل الاقنعة والشعارات مثل الوحدة الوطنية وعنصرى الامة والنسيج الواحد وحقوق المواطنة لماذا ايها الصديق تكره المسيحية والمسيحين لماذا هذا الظلم والاضهاد ماذا فعلت انا معاك لماذا لا تحترم عقيدتى ودينى  كما انا احترم عقيدتك ودينك وكل عيد عندى تحوله الى حزن شديد لماذا القتل لماذا حرقت كنيستى لماذا قتلت المسيحين لماذا حولت يوم العيد الى يوم حزن وضيق كل عيد تفعل ذلك معى حرام عليك هل دينك يامرك بهذا اشعر بالظلم والقهر من اجل ظلمك لى


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2011)

*كلام جميل اخي العزيز 
بس صدقني يا ريت حد فيهم يسمع الكلام ده 
الا ودن من طين و ودن من عجين
و هما فرحانين اوي انهم بينكدوا علي كل المسيحيين 
من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (20 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صديقى المسلم سقطت كل الاقنعة والشعارات مثل الوحدة الوطنية وعنصرى الامة والنسيج الواحد وحقوق المواطنة لماذا ايها الصديق تكره المسيحية والمسيحين لماذا هذا الظلم والاضهاد ماذا فعلت انا معاك لماذا لا تحترم عقيدتى ودينى كما انا احترم عقيدتك ودينك وكل عيد عندى تحوله الى حزن شديد لماذا القتل لماذا حرقت كنيستى لماذا قتلت المسيحين لماذا حولت يوم العيد الى يوم حزن وضيق كل عيد تفعل ذلك معى حرام عليك هل دينك يامرك بهذا اشعر بالظلم والقهر من اجل ظلمك لى


*انا هاجاوبك بأمانة على سؤالك ليه فعلا .. !!*
*السبب الرئيسى هو الشتيمة و الاهانه لرموز الدين الاسلامى على النت و القنوات الفضائيه*
*انا بتجادل معاك بادب على دينك وماقدرش اتجاوز و اهين الرسول عيسى لانه مذكور عندى و انت بتستغل الحته دى*
*لكن بصفتى تالى ليك و مش مذكور بالنسبه لتفسيرك انت للانجيل *
*ف انتا مش مهتم و بتشتم و بتهين و تسخر .. الخ*
*فلما و احد مسلم يشوف الكلام دا .. تفتكر هايعمل ايه .. يبوسك مثلا و يقولك الله ينور عليك انت خرجتنى من الظلمه الى النور و لا يتنصر مثلا ..*
*لا .. لو فيه فرصه فى وظيفه هيستبعدك فورا*
*لو هو موبينيل هايحول اتصالات *
*يعنى استبعاد تام لانه شايفك قدامه فل معاه و اخر حلاوه*
*بس من وراه حاجة تانيه خالص .. شايفك على حقيقتك اللى انت مش قادر تعلنها و هى كرهك التام لاى شئ مسلم *
*و انك نفسك تغمض و تفتح و متشفش حد منهم فى مصر*
*دى الحقيقه .. كغايه كده و لا اكمل*​


----------



## maged18 (20 أبريل 2011)

موضوعك جميل جدا بس الاجابة عليه واضحة واتحدى اي مسلم بداية من محمد رسول الاسلام الى اخر طفل مسلم ان الاسلام يحرض على القتل والعنف واكيد عارفين ايات الناسخ والمنسوخ ايات تهدف لشبه السلام وايات تهدف للقتل والعنف وعدم الامان فليس غريب من الاسلام او على المسلمين ان يعملوا ارهاب لمجموعة من الناس وهما طبعا احنا عشان مش من دينهم اين حرية العقيدة اين الوحدة الوطنية اين المواطنة تعرفوا انا امبارح اعقدت اتذكر اول ما الناس فرحت بالثورة لاقيت ولاد وبنات بينظفوا الشوارع وبينظموا المرور ده حتى كان فيه واحد عاكس بنت لاقيت واحد قالوا عيب ده انت ابن الثورة فين ده راح راح راح زي اغنية عبد الحليم راح راح راح ليه لان الدين الاسلامي بدء يدخل العقول ولاقيت كل اماني الثورة راحت واختفت اختفى تام من امام الجميع والمهم الان انتصار الدين السلفيين امام الاخوان والسلفيين والاخوان ضد الاقباط والدولة المدنية وبقينا في زحمة مش فاهمين حاجة ولا عارفين حاجة وكل حاجة بقيت ضايعة لو كل واحد غسل تفكيره ويعامل الانسان كانسان بدون الدين بجد بجد بجد مصر هتكون جنة


----------



## ياسر رشدى (20 أبريل 2011)

*معلش نسيت اقول حتتين صغيرين*
*اول حته .. وهى ان اللى بيسيئوا للاسلام .. هم قله لاتتعدى 5%*
*ولكنها تضر و تسئ لما يزيد عن 50 % من المسيحيين*

*الحته التانيه .. سواء المسيحى شارك فى الثوره ام لا .. فهذا لم يكن يفرق فى النتيجة*
*لكن الفرق الجوهرى هو احساسه بالمواطنه و انه مشارك فى صنعها و الاستفادة من نتائجها بصفته عنصر اصيل فى الوطن*​


----------



## Twin (20 أبريل 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انا هاجاوبك بأمانة على سؤالك ليه فعلا .. !!*
> *السبب الرئيسى هو الشتيمة و الاهانه لرموز الدين الاسلامى على النت و القنوات الفضائيه*
> *انا بتجادل معاك بادب على دينك وماقدرش اتجاوز و اهين الرسول عيسى لانه مذكور عندى و انت بتستغل الحته دى*
> *لكن بصفتى تالى ليك و مش مذكور بالنسبه لتفسيرك انت للانجيل *
> ...


* لا والنبي .... أيه كم الأقناع الهائل ده :t16:*

*أيه عمرك مدخلت المستنقعات الأسلامية ال ع النت ..... عمرك ما شفت شيخ متخلف وإمام جامع طالع يكفرنا ع الملئ ويحرم حتي السلام علينا .....*
*أيه عمرك ما خدت بالك من الأسطوانات المفرغة المشروخة ال بتحفظوها للأطفال في المدارس ... الإنجيل محرف ... المسيحين بيعبدوا تلاتة ... النصاري دول مجانين .... الكاهن في الكنيسة بيخش الأول علي العروسة قبل العريس ... وبيشربوا خمرا في الكنيسة ... وليلة رأس السنة بيطفوا النور الساعة 12 وبيبوسوا بعض .....*

*أيه يا جدع مسمعتش الكلام ده وأنت طفل في المدرسة والا أيه ..... والا أنت أمي ومتعلمتش ......*

*أيه يا مسلمين ... علشان واحد شتم نبيك ع النت *
*وده برده أفترا علي المسيحين لأن مش كل المسيحين بيتعملوا مع النت .... *
*ومش كل ال بيتقال ع النت شتيمه أصلاً دية وقائع ... يعني لما أقلك محمد عربيد وبتاع نساء والا شاذ والا خمورجي وكدة يعني .... ديه مش شتايم دية حقائق .... وعندك القسم الأسلامي هنا تفضل بالدخول وبرجلك اليمني *
*بس صحيح علشان كدة .... يعني بسبب النت ... تخش تولع في كنيسة وتدمرها كأي فار صحراوي بيخش خفيه ويدمر نفسه وسط الناس العزل الغلابة ال مشكلتهم أنهم بيصلوا في الكنيسة *
*والسبب أيه ... حبة شباب ع النت بيمسحوا بالأسلام الأرض .....*

*ولو مشينا بالمثل بقي ... يبقي أنا لازم يوم الجمعة ال جية أفجر أكبر جامع في مدينتي بقي ... علشان الأرهابيين ال في المستنقعات الأسلامية ال بتشتم في المسيحية .... والبشوات ال عندنا هنا ال مش بيعملوا غير اللف والدوران والتملق ... ده غير الفضائيات والرديوا واليو تيوب .... أقلك *

*نكتفي بهذا القدر من حرقة الدم ..... أرحمونا بقي ده أنتوا رخميين موت*​


----------



## واحد محب (20 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صديقى المسلم سقطت كل الاقنعة والشعارات مثل الوحدة الوطنية وعنصرى الامة والنسيج الواحد وحقوق المواطنة لماذا ايها الصديق تكره المسيحية والمسيحين لماذا هذا الظلم والاضهاد فعلا ماهو سيد بلال واخوته  واللى حصل فيه ارضاء لكم اكبر دليل على الاضهاد  ماذا فعلت انا معاك لماذا لا تحترم عقيدتى ودينى كما انا احترم عقيدتك ودينك ما هو باين من معاملتكم لينا ومن منتدياتكم الملييييييييييييييييئة بالاحترام للاخروكل عيد عندى تحوله الى حزن شديد لماذا القتل لماذا حرقت كنيستى لماذا قتلت المسيحين لماذا حولت يوم العيد الى يوم حزن وضيق كل عيد تفعل ذلك معى حرام عليك هل دينك يامرك بهذا اشعر بالظلم والقهر من اجل ظلمك لىالسوال ده توجهه لامن الدولة واسأل عن حكم هدم الكنائس والمعابد فى الاسلام


 والله العظيم مازعلان منك انا زعلان عليك


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2011)

*جايلك يا عمنا ياسر 
انا بسجل حضوري بس*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (20 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *جايلك يا عمنا ياسر *
> *انا بسجل حضوري بس*


*هههه .. اتفضل .. هو انا هاعزمك فى بيتك*​


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2011)

*ياسر يا حبيبي 
مين اللي بيتكلم علي الكره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اهل الكره كله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و مين بيتكلم علي السب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اهله ؟؟؟؟؟
يا حبيبي ياريت تحاول تبقي محايد يا ريت تشوف الفضائيات المسلمة بتقول ايه؟؟؟ ده مفيش شيخ اللا ما يقول الكفره اللي فيهم و فيهم 
انا ببقي ماشي في الشارع يوم الجمعة بسمع الشتيمة من امام اي جامع و الناس كلها الله و اكبر ده يرضي حد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و بعدين اللي عايز يفرض جزيه و اللي بيحرمنا من بناء الكنايس و يقول مش من حقهم تفضل كنايسهم كده لغايه ما تقع
و لما كل عيد يعملوا الواجب معانا و يعيدوا علينا 
و لما ناس ترش ميه نار علي مسيحيين ماشيين علشان مش مغطيين شعرهم 
صدقني انا لو قعدت اكتب المسلمين بيعملوا ايه ايدي حتوجعني*


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2011)

واحد محب قال:


> والله العظيم مازعلان منك انا زعلان عليك


*لا يا حبيبي ميصعبش عليك غالي 
يا ريت بس فكر مين اللي مضطهد و تعالي اتكلم
لا تقولي امن دوله و لا النظام السابق ولا تعد تحور عليا بأي كلام*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (20 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *ياسر يا حبيبي *
> *مين اللي بيتكلم علي الكره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اهل الكره كله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *و مين بيتكلم علي السب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اهله ؟؟؟؟؟*
> *يا حبيبي ياريت تحاول تبقي محايد يا ريت تشوف الفضائيات المسلمة بتقول ايه؟؟؟ ده مفيش شيخ اللا ما يقول الكفره اللي فيهم و فيهم *
> ...


*اولا .. الكفر دا مش شتيمه .. انا ياخى كافر بايمانك ومنكر بيه ايه المشكله اقولهالك تانى انا كافر بايمانك*
*ثانيا .. مانا زى زيك بحارب الافكار المتطرفة هى عليك و مس عليا .. دى ناس فاهما دينها غلط*
*اقعد بقى اتفرج و اقول ربنا ها يحلها من عنده و الا ابطل جبن*
*واخرج و اعمل مظاهرات و اموت نفسى علشان اخد حقى*
*زى ما اخيرا عملتوا و بناءا عليه اعيد بناء الكنيسه و بقت عروسه .. شوف لو مقابل كل كنيسه تتبنى روح و احد مسيحى .. انت الكسبان .. المهم تبطلوا العاده السخيفه و هى التخاذل بدعوى ان ربنا هايخد حقنا .. اتعلم انك تاخد حقك بس بدون عنف و لاتصمت .. سمع صوتك لكل اللى حواليك و الكل هاينضملك لانك على حق .. حتى لو كافر مثلى*​


----------



## Twin (20 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *لا يا حبيبي ميصعبش عليك غالي *
> *يا ريت بس فكر مين اللي مضطهد و تعالي اتكلم*
> *لا تقولي امن دوله و لا النظام السابق ولا تعد تحور عليا بأي كلام*


*يا عم بوب ... ما تتقي الله *
*أمن الدولة المنحل كان جهاز قبطي ... والنظام السابق قبطي ... والأيادي الخارجية والداخلية قبطية ... وال بيفجر الكنائس أقباط ....  وال بيرش مية النار أقباط ... ده حتي البقال ال بيبيع مية النار قبطي ... د غير المتفجرات محلية الصنع ال أخترعها قبطي ....أتقي الله بقي يا بوب :smil13:*​


----------



## Scofield (20 أبريل 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اولا .. الكفر دا مش شتيمه .. انا ياخى كافر بايمانك ومنكر بيه ايه المشكله اقولهالك تانى انا كافر بايمانك*
> *ثانيا .. مانا زى زيك بحارب الافكار المتطرفة هى عليك و مس عليا .. دى ناس فاهما دينها غلط*
> *اقعد بقى اتفرج و اقول ربنا ها يحلها من عنده و الا ابطل جبن*
> *واخرج و اعمل مظاهرات و اموت نفسى علشان اخد حقى*
> *زى ما اخيرا عملتوا و بناءا عليه اعيد بناء الكنيسه و بقت عروسه .. شوف لو مقابل كل كنيسه تتبنى روح و احد مسيحى .. انت الكسبان .. المهم تبطلوا العاده السخيفه و هى التخاذل بدعوى ان ربنا هايخد حقنا .. اتعلم انك تاخد حقك بس بدون عنف و لاتصمت .. سمع صوتك لكل اللى حواليك و الكل هاينضملك لانك على حق .. حتى لو كافر مثلى*​




اوك مسيو كافر اوعدك انى هتغير و ابطل السجاير و اكون انسان جديد و من اول يناير هقوم و اموت شهيد وأيييييييييييييييييه:spor24:


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اولا .. الكفر دا مش شتيمه .. انا ياخى كافر بايمانك ومنكر بيه ايه المشكله اقولهالك تانى انا كافر بايمانك*
> *ثانيا .. مانا زى زيك بحارب الافكار المتطرفة هى عليك و مس عليا .. دى ناس فاهما دينها غلط*
> *اقعد بقى اتفرج و اقول ربنا ها يحلها من عنده و الا ابطل جبن*
> *واخرج و اعمل مظاهرات و اموت نفسى علشان اخد حقى*
> *زى ما اخيرا عملتوا و بناءا عليه اعيد بناء الكنيسه و بقت عروسه .. شوف لو مقابل كل كنيسه تتبنى روح و احد مسيحى .. انت الكسبان .. المهم تبطلوا العاده السخيفه و هى التخاذل بدعوى ان ربنا هايخد حقنا .. اتعلم انك تاخد حقك بس بدون عنف و لاتصمت .. سمع صوتك لكل اللى حواليك و الكل هاينضملك لانك على حق .. حتى لو كافر مثلى*​


*لايا راجل!!!!!!!!!!!!!! كلمة كافر مش شتيمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعني انتم لما بتبنوا جامع بتضيع قصادها روح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و في كل شارع جامع او زاوية او خن حتي يا عم ارحمنا بقي الجوامع بقت اكتر من المحلات 
و بعدين كل المسلمين فاهمين دينهم غلط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مفيش امام جامع و لا شيخ في قناه الا ما بيطلع يشتم *


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أبريل 2011)

> *اولا .. الكفر دا مش شتيمه .. انا ياخى كافر بايمانك ومنكر بيه ايه المشكله اقولهالك تانى انا كافر بايمانك*
> *ثانيا .. مانا زى زيك بحارب الافكار المتطرفة هى عليك و مس عليا .. دى ناس فاهما دينها غلط*
> *اقعد بقى اتفرج و اقول ربنا ها يحلها من عنده و الا ابطل جبن*
> *واخرج و اعمل مظاهرات و اموت نفسى علشان اخد حقى*
> *زى ما اخيرا عملتوا و بناءا عليه اعيد بناء  الكنيسه و بقت عروسه .. شوف لو مقابل كل كنيسه تتبنى روح و احد مسيحى ..  انت الكسبان .. المهم تبطلوا العاده السخيفه و هى التخاذل بدعوى ان ربنا  هايخد حقنا .. اتعلم انك تاخد حقك بس بدون عنف و لاتصمت .. سمع صوتك لكل  اللى حواليك و الكل هاينضملك لانك على حق .. حتى لو كافر مثلى*​


فرق كبير بين كفرنا وكفركم

احنا الكافر عندنا ( لو جاز التعبير يعنى ) حسابه على ربنا

انما الكافر بالنسبالكم غنيمة امواله ونساءه وحياته ودرجة تانية ومتساوش بالمسلم ( المؤمن ههههههههه) 



> *زى ما اخيرا عملتوا و بناءا عليه اعيد بناء الكنيسه و بقت عروسه *





> *المهم تبطلوا العاده السخيفه و هى التخاذل بدعوى ان ربنا هايخد حقنا*


بتناقض نفسك

لما ربنا يقولنا كل الاشياء تعمل للخير

اعتبره الناس اللى كسره الكنيسة دول العمال اللى انا بعتهوملكوا يرممرلكوا الكنيسة 

اللى يتكل على الله مش متخاذل واحنا طالبنا بحقنا ودافعنا عنه وتظاهرنا بشكل سلمى ومنعملش اكتر من كده لاننا مسيحين


----------



## Twin (20 أبريل 2011)

*ما كفاية بقي تواصل مع الكافرين *​


----------



## Twin (20 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> اوك مسيو كافر اوعدك انى هتغير و ابطل السجاير و اكون انسان جديد و من اول يناير هقوم و اموت شهيد وأيييييييييييييييييه:spor24:


*يا عم ليه يناير ... ما أبريل موجود ناو .... تعالي أكيد هيعيدوا علينا في كنيسة أو أتنين العيد ده .... تعالي نبقي شهدا سوا :t17:*
*والا أقولك ... روح أنت وأنا هستني ليناير ,,,,, هروح الأول أعمل كام مظاهرة علشان أبنلكوا كام كنيسة *​


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

*الأستاذ ياسر فاهم الحياة غلط ههههههههههه
حد يفهمة يا جماعة أنا مليييييييييييت :act23:​*


----------



## bilseka (20 أبريل 2011)

اغلب المتديينين المسلمين ارهابيين


----------



## Scofield (20 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يا عم ليه يناير ... ما أبريل موجود ناو .... تعالي أكيد هيعيدوا علينا في كنيسة أو أتنين العيد ده .... تعالي نبقي شهدا سوا :t17:*
> *والا أقولك ... روح أنت وأنا هستني ليناير ,,,,, هروح الأول أعمل كام مظاهرة علشان أبنلكوا كام كنيسة *​



وعد يعنى ولا هتسيبنى اموت و استشهد و تدينى بمبة ما انا عارفك هههههه


----------



## Twin (20 أبريل 2011)

Scofield قال:


> وعد يعنى ولا هتسيبنى اموت و استشهد و تدينى بمبة ما انا عارفك هههههه


*عيب ياسطي *
*ده أحنا عيش وملح وقهوة :t17:*
*بص أعتمد أنت ... وأستشهد .... وأنا هجيليك علي يناير ... يعني ع العيد *​


----------



## Twin (20 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *الأستاذ ياسر فاهم الحياة غلط ههههههههههه​*
> 
> *حد يفهمة يا جماعة أنا مليييييييييييت :act23:*​


 
*طب قوللنا نعمل أيه .... بصراحة تعبنا :smil13:*​


----------



## السندبادعرب (20 أبريل 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انا هاجاوبك بأمانة على سؤالك ليه فعلا .. !!*
> *السبب الرئيسى هو الشتيمة و الاهانه لرموز الدين الاسلامى على النت و القنوات الفضائيه*
> *انا بتجادل معاك بادب على دينك وماقدرش اتجاوز و اهين الرسول عيسى لانه مذكور عندى و انت بتستغل الحته دى*
> *لكن بصفتى تالى ليك و مش مذكور بالنسبه لتفسيرك انت للانجيل *
> ...




انت جبت من الاخر  فى الشارع المسيحى ميفتحيش بقه ولا يقول كلمه واحده

 نجى نخيش على النت نلاقى حجم من الشيتايم والسبب وكلام  ارهن  ان  اى حد فيكم يقوله فى الشارع 

انا واحد من الناس شايفك فى الشراع كويسين وبقول عليكم  اخواتى  واجى المواقع دى اشوف كوارث  ناس تتكلم على  الرسول كما لو كان ......... انا بدائت اشك فى المسحين الى فى الشارع  مش عارف اقول عليهم منافقين ولا اقول  انتم غيرهم

مينفعش تخيرنى بين دينى وبينك لانى هختار دينى طبعاااااااااا احنا مسلمين مصرين مش مصرين مسلمين!!!!!!!!!!!!

احنا عايزين ال صراحه الى بيقوله الشيخ فى المسجد بيقوله بمكبر صوت يسمع الناس كلهاااااا


لو مضايق من كلمه كافر الكلمه دى مش شتمه  ما انت بتعبرنى كافر لانى لا امن  بالمسيح والانجيل

ولا المسلم بالنسبه ليكم مؤمن وهيدخل الجنه !!!!!!!!!!!

المسلم الى يعتبر  المسيحى كافر لان المسيحى يكفر   بربنا  والقران  والرسول وبنفس الوقت الاسلام لم يقل  نقتل  اى حد غير مسلم  نحن نقاتل من يعتدى على علينااا وطول ما فى امان عمر ما هيحصل حاجه بينا


----------



## Twin (20 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> انت جبت من الاخر فى الشارع المسيحى ميفتحيش بقه ولا يقول كلمه واحده
> 
> نجى نخيش على النت نلاقى حجم من الشيتايم والسبب وكلام ارهن ان اى حد فيكم يقوله فى الشارع
> 
> ...


 
*أنصف أخاك ظالماً أو مظلوماً .... أو كاذباً أو مكذوباً .... أو كافراً أو مكفرواً ... لذلي شغل التسنيد ده :dntknw:*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

> *المسلم الى يعتبر المسيحى كافر لان المسيحى يكفر بربنا والقران والرسول وبنفس الوقت الاسلام لم يقل نقتل اى حد غير مسلم نحن نقاتل من يعتدى على علينااا وطول ما فى امان عمر ما هيحصل حاجه بينا ​*


*وانتوا مش منافقين يعني !!!!!!
ما إنتوا بتضحكوا معنا و بتمشوا معنا في المدرسة و الكلية و الشارع و من جواكم بتقولوا عنا كفار وغيره وإنت فاهم قصدي عن غيره !
بص يا مسلم من الأخر يعني لا إنت ولا شيوخك ولا رسولك ذات نفسه بيحق له يكفرني خليك في دينك الإرهابي الذي يسمح لكم بالكذب و النفاق أحسنلك و ما عليك بالباقي 

إتركونا بحالنا بس و شيخ الجامع دا اللي بتقول عنه لو يسكت أحسنله لأنه هو مش ربنا حتى يكفرنا ويقول علينا كفار يا منافقين أنتم ​*


----------



## السندبادعرب (20 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أنصف أخاك ظالماً أو مظلوماً .... أو كاذباً أو مكذوباً .... أو كافراً أو مكفرواً ... لذلي شغل التسنيد ده :dntknw:*​





الشتيمه الى بتشتمها للرسول دائمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

بتنزل الشارع وتقابل مسلم وتقوله كده فى وشه


مين فينا المنافق  الى بيكذب على نفسه

احنا عايزين احترامك فى الشراع يكون موجود على النت   بس!!!!!!!!! عشان ميتظلميش  المحترمين  الى فيكم

لانى واثق ان فى مسحين كتير محترمين والى بيقولوا فى الشارع بيقولوا على النت


احنا عايزين صراحه بس


----------



## Twin (20 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> الشتيمه الى بتشتمها للرسول دائمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> بتنزل الشارع وتقابل مسلم وتقوله كده فى وشه
> 
> ...


*فين أنا شتمتك في الأقتباس .... ومين فينا ال يبطل نفاق وكذب يا مسلم *​


----------



## السندبادعرب (20 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *وانتوا مش منافقين يعني !!!!!!
> ما إنتوا بتضحكوا معنا و بتمشوا معنا في المدرسة و الكلية و الشارع و من جواكم بتقولوا عنا كفار وغيره وإنت فاهم قصدي عن غيره !
> بص يا مسلم من الأخر يعني لا إنت ولا شيوخك ولا رسولك ذات نفسه بيحق له يكفرني خليك في دينك الإرهابي الذي يسمح لكم بالكذب و النفاق أحسنلك و ما عليك بالباقي
> 
> إتركونا بحالنا بس و شيخ الجامع دا اللي بتقول عنه لو يسكت أحسنله لأنه هو مش ربنا حتى يكفرنا ويقول علينا كفار يا منافقين أنتم ​*




يا حببى  يا صاحبى هو انا بكفرك من دينك انت راجل مؤمن بدينك ولا تؤمن بدينى هذا ما فى الامر


الكفر  انك تكفر بالاسلام ده يزعلك فى ايه  هو انت مش فعلا بتكفر بالاسلام ولا انت مؤمن بالاسلام والرسول لو انت مؤمن بالاسلام والرسول والقران اصبحت مؤمن



دى مش شتمه ولا اهانه



والى يهمك شئ واحد انك تعيش فى امااااااااان  وانى لا افرق بينى وبينك ويكون فى عدل ومساواه لانك اخى فى الانسانيه اخى فى الوطن


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> يا حببى  يا صاحبى هو انا بكفرك من دينك انت راجل مؤمن بدينك ولا تؤمن بدينى هذا ما فى الامر
> 
> 
> الكفر  انك تكفر بالاسلام ده يزعلك فى ايه  هو انت مش فعلا بتكفر بالاسلام ولا انت مؤمن بالاسلام والرسول لو انت مؤمن بالاسلام والرسول والقران اصبحت مؤمن
> ...


*يكفي كذب و نفاق 
كلمة كفار إللي بتقولوها عنا مش المقصود فيها الإيمان برسولك و دينك بل المقصود فيها تكفير إيماننا بالله ! 
عموما أنا بنت و عيب تقولي حبيبي و صاحبي :act23:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أبريل 2011)

> يا حببى  يا صاحبى هو انا بكفرك من دينك انت راجل مؤمن بدينك ولا تؤمن بدينى هذا ما فى الامر
> 
> 
> الكفر  انك تكفر بالاسلام ده يزعلك فى ايه  هو انت مش فعلا بتكفر بالاسلام  ولا انت مؤمن بالاسلام والرسول لو انت مؤمن بالاسلام والرسول والقران اصبحت  مؤمن
> ...




فرق كبير بين كفرنا وكفركم

احنا الكافر عندنا ( لو جاز التعبير يعنى ) حسابه على ربنا

انما الكافر بالنسبالكم غنيمة امواله ونساءه وحياته ودرجة تانية ومتساوش بالمسلم ( المؤمن ههههههههه) 

عدل ومساواة !!!

لا يؤخد دم مسلم بكافر عدل ومساواة ؟؟


----------



## السندبادعرب (20 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يكفي كذب و نفاق
> كلمة كفار إللي بتقولوها عنا مش المقصود فيها الإيمان برسولك و دينك بل المقصود فيها تكفير إيماننا بالله !
> عموما أنا بنت و عيب تقولي حبيبي و صاحبي :act23:​*




سورى  مختيش بالى من حضرتك  !!!!!!!!!!!!


احنا لم نقول عليكم كفار  هو مش انتم بتعبدوا ياسوع  واحنا لا نعبدوا نحن نعبد الله  وحده لا شريك له

اله المسحيه  يختلف عن اله الاسلام  اله المسحيه ياسوع واله الاسلام  الله والله فى الاسلام ليس ياسوع او الروح القدس

ده غير انتم بتكفرا  بالاسلام كله على بعضه ولا بتؤمنوا بالرسول ولا القران ولا اى حاجه فيه

يبقى انتى بتكفروا بما نؤمن


السوال التانى لحضرتك  انا بالنسبه ليك ايه مش اعتبر كافر وثنى بالنسبه لحضرتك !!!!

احنا مش مضايقين لو قولت علينا كفااار بالنسبه بما تؤمنين  بس المهم تحترموا ما نؤمن بيه


 هل احنا  بنروح نقتل البوزين والهندوس لانهم كفار وثنين !!!!!!!!!

احنا بنحترم جميع الاديااااااااااااااااااااان المسيحيه واليهوديه والبوزيه والهندوسيه كل واحد حر فى دينه المهم انى احترم ما يعبدوا !!!!!!!!!!!!!! حتى الرسول لم دخل مكه  لم يهدم الاصنام جميعها رغم ان اهل مكه دخلوا الاسلام جميعا انتظر  حتى يسيطر عليهم الاسلام وييهدم باقى الانصام  حتى يحترم مشاعرهم

لكن احنا بنفضل المسحيه عن باقى الاديان هى واليهوديه لانها ديانات  سموايه  افكارها ومبدائها واحده  معظم الى انتم بتحرموا زى السرقه والقتل والكذب واى صفه احنا بنحرمهاااااااا  


فالمسحيه افكارها ومبدائها تتشابه مع الاسلام


----------



## السندبادعرب (20 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> فرق كبير بين كفرنا وكفركم
> 
> احنا الكافر عندنا ( لو جاز التعبير يعنى ) حسابه على ربنا
> 
> ...




ونحن نقصد الكافر المعتدى الى يعتدى على دينى وعلى ارضى وعلى نفسى وعلى مالى

طول ما انتى لم تعدى عليا   ولم تحملى السلاح عليا انتى فى امااااااااان


----------



## Twin (20 أبريل 2011)

*يا راجل ... أفكار المسيحية هي من تشابه الأسلام *
*أم أفكار الأسلام والأسلام مسروق من المسيحة واليهودية ..... وعجبي*​


----------



## Twin (20 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> ونحن نقصد الكافر المعتدى الى يعتدى على دينى وعلى ارضى وعلى نفسى وعلى مالى
> 
> طول ما انتى لم تعدى عليا ولم تحملى السلاح عليا انتى فى امااااااااان


*أذاً المسلمين ... كفار قلباً وقالباً ... وبالتالي الأسلام دين كفر وضلال *​


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> سورى  مختيش بالى من حضرتك  !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> احنا لم نقول عليكم كفار  هو مش انتم بتعبدوا ياسوع  واحنا لا نعبدوا نحن نعبد الله  وحده لا شريك له
> ...


*لا طبعا لا تتشابه ولا اي حاجه اش جاب لجاب!!!!!!!!
المسيحية بتقول احبوا اعدائكم الاسلام بيخلص علي كل الناس يا عم سندباد انت ولا علاء الدين ارحمنا من الافكار الوهمية دي*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أبريل 2011)

> هل احنا  بنروح نقتل البوزين والهندوس لانهم كفار وثنين !!!!!!!!!



لماذا هدمتم وحرقتوا بيوت للبهائيين

ورفضتم كتابة حتى انهم بهائيين فى البطاقة

لان الاسلام لا يؤمن بذللك ده ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

عدل ومساواة صح


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أبريل 2011)

> حن نقصد الكافر المعتدى الى يعتدى على دينى وعلى ارضى وعلى نفسى وعلى مالى
> 
> طول ما انتى لم تعدى عليا   ولم تحملى السلاح عليا انتى فى امااااااااان



فين الاجابة

المسيحى درجة تانية ولا يتساوى بالمسلم

و لا يؤخد دم الكافر بالمسلم

من مبادئ العدل والمساواة فى الاسلام



> طول ما انتى لم تعدى عليا   ولم تحملى السلاح عليا انتى فى امااااااااان


صح صح بدليل اقباط المنيا فى ابو قرقاص


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> سورى  مختيش بالى من حضرتك  !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> احنا لم نقول عليكم كفار  هو مش انتم بتعبدوا ياسوع  واحنا لا نعبدوا نحن نعبد الله  وحده لا شريك له
> ...



*لما تعرف مين هو يسوع يبقى تعال نتناقش 
بعدين مش من حق أي حد من ملتكم يكفرنا مهما كان إيماننا و نقطة و إنتهى .
على العموم ممنوع النقاش في الأديان هون ​*


----------



## السندبادعرب (20 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لماذا هدمتم وحرقتوا بيوت للبهائيين
> 
> ورفضتم كتابة حتى انهم بهائيين فى البطاقة
> 
> ...




كده هنمشى فى جدل طويللللللللللللللل والحوااااار هيطول 


كل دين فيه المتعصب الى هدم هذه البيوت  اشخاص متعصبين 

 والى رفض كتابه البهائين  النظام مع انى متفق فى هذا 


البهائين بالنسبه  لى هم طائفه من الشيعه لو كتبنا اسمهم فى البطاقه بهائين طب ما هيطلع السلفى ويقول اكتب سلفى والصوفى والاخوان اخوان و كذالك طوائف المسحيه

مدام البهائين يؤمنون بالاسلام والرسول  يبقى افضل ليهم  يتحطوا تحت مسمى الاسلام عشان متكنوش  هوجه كل طائفه تكتب اسمهااااااااا


وده موضوع متروك للازهر وده رئ الشخصى قد اكون مخطئ لكن الازهر يعلم اكثر منى


----------



## tasoni queena (20 أبريل 2011)

> كده هنمشى فى جدل طويللللللللللللللل والحوااااار هيطول
> 
> 
> كل دين فيه المتعصب الى هدم هذه البيوت  اشخاص متعصبين
> ...



الازهر قال نفس كلامك بس هو مجملش زيك وقال السبب الحقيقى

قال البهائية مش اسلام هى ديانة وضعييييية غير سمائية

عشان كده مش لازم نعترف بيهم ونكتبلهم فى لبطاقة ديانتهم

وعجبى

اى حاجة متؤمنش بيها الاسلام ( مش ديانة سمائية زى ما بتقولوا )

تبقى غير معترف بيها مدنياااااااا ولا يدون له ديانته فى بطاقته


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 أبريل 2011)

*ياحبيب يسوع هانقول لهم ربنا يسامحكم
وربنا موجود 
وربنا شايف الظلم والاضطهاد
وبيقول لنا 
من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينة
ويقول ايضا
 يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون
واكيد الكل شاف المسؤلين عن حادثة كنيسة القديسين دلوقتى مكانهم فين
وشافو السادات لما حدد إقامة البابا فى الدير وسجن الاساقفة والقساوسة بعد شهر حصلوا إيه
احنا سلاحنا الصلا الى الرب القدير


​*


----------



## Rosetta (20 أبريل 2011)

> *لكن احنا بنفضل المسحيه عن باقى الاديان هى واليهوديه لانها ديانات سموايه​*


*ديانات سماوية مين و الناس نايميين !! بتهزر صح ! 
قرأنك العنصري نفسه لا يعترف بهذه الديانات السماوية 
يا ريت تشوف مين هو المنافق الكذاب و إللي بوجهين 

" وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْأِسْلامِ دِيناً فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ "
"قاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة و يكون الدين لله"​*


----------



## Twin (20 أبريل 2011)

*فينك يا بوب ...... تدعك بقي الفنوس وتجبلنا ترزان *​


----------



## السندبادعرب (20 أبريل 2011)

هنتكلم فى حواار اديان هنفضل نتكلم اياااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

ما اؤمن بيه مستحيل ان اغيره هظل اؤمن بيه  ليوم مماتى

وانتم كذالك لا يعننى  ان تؤمنوا بما اؤمن او لا 

 الاسلام موجود للجميع من شاء ان يؤمن فليؤمن ومن لا يشاء فهو حر

 فى يوم القيامه حساب هنعرف من صحيح ومن مخطا وانا مقتنع بيما قوله 


لكن  نحن الان فى الدنياااااااااا  ما نطلبوا منكم شئ واحد هو احترام دينى  فقط وعدم التتطاول على رسولى لانى راح افديه بحيااتى

تريدوا امان واستقرار   ابتعدوا عن سب الاسلام عشان كلنا ننعم بالامان  وانا واثق ان فى مسحين كتير جدا محترمين يحترمون الاسلام  ودول الناس الى عايشين معانا فى الشارع


عشان صدقونى اى مسلم لو اتخير بين دينه ووطنه هيختار دينه 

وبلاش موضوع التخير اما الدين  ام البلد لاننا هنختار الدين فبلاش تحطونا فى الموقف ده انكم تسبوا دينا ونسكت عشان البلد


وزى ما قولت احنا مسلمين مصرين وليس مصرين مسلمين لان ربنا  لا يحاسب الناس على اوطنهم يحاسبهم على اعمالهم


وعايزين نعيش بامان واستقرار فقط لحين يوم القيامه


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *فينك يا بوب ...... تدعك بقي الفنوس وتجبلنا ترزان *​



*صدقني يا توين ولا حينفع حتي مازنجر*


----------



## bob (20 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> هنتكلم فى حواار اديان هنفضل نتكلم اياااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
> 
> ما اؤمن بيه مستحيل ان اغيره هظل اؤمن بيه  ليوم مماتى
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه ايه يا عم الكلام الجامد ده؟؟؟؟*


----------



## maged18 (21 أبريل 2011)

السندبادعرب قال:


> سورى  مختيش بالى من حضرتك  !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> احنا لم نقول عليكم كفار  هو مش انتم بتعبدوا ياسوع  واحنا لا نعبدوا نحن نعبد الله  وحده لا شريك له
> ...



ممكن اجاوب على حضرتك اولا بالنسبة ان انتم بتقولوا علينا كفار سؤال ما شأنك انت انت انسان ضعيف لانك محدود لكن ربنا غير محدود فمين اللي يحاسبني هو ربنا اوكيه وحتى لو ربنا قالك تدعوني لدينك تدعوني بالادب والاحترام وان تحترم رغبتي ان رفضت دينك لان كل انسان حر الشخصية طالما لا اضر نفسي ولا اضر الاخرين لكن تاريخ الاسلام مليان بدماء الابرياء عشان هما مش مسلمين ليه تقتلوا الكفار ليه اموال الكفار ونساؤهم غنيمة كل البشر سواسية انا انسان وانت ايضا انسان لماذا تجبرني على دينك انت عارف تلاميذ السيد المسيح كانوا بيعملوا ايه لما بيبشروا بيتكلوا بالحسنة وبذوق ليس بحكما او بسيفا او بحربا او اجبارا ان تسمع كلمتي عاوز تسمع تفضل مش عاوز انت حر ومسئول عن نفسك شوفت رقي في التعامل زي كده مش تقولي حروب وغزوات وتفرحون بيها فكر بفكر منطقي علمي بعيدا عن مشاعر الديانة 
اما بالنسبة لي ورؤياتي لك انت انسان مثلي تماما لكن اتعجب من دينك لانه يحرض على قتلي ونهبي واغتصاب نسائي فلا توجد كلمة محبة مثل عندي في الانجيل الله محبة يعني بيحب الكفار والخاطي والانسان الكويس واللي عاوز يكون كويس بيحب كل الناس لو مش بيحبني مكنش خلقني وكمان اكيد ربنا عارف نهاية كل انسان وقصة حياته طيب ليه يخلقهم وفي النهاية يقتلهم عشان كافرين ويقتلني بيد شخص زي انت مشس عارف ان القتل جريمة الا لو لك سلطة القانون العادل الذي يحمي حقوق الانسان مثل الاعدام في حالة اغتصاب فتاة من حق القاضي لو هناك قانون مدني ينص على الاعدام لانه تسبب في ايذاء شخص ليس له ذنب الا انها فتاة نرجع للموضوع 
لابد من ان تحترم ديني ايه المشكلة لو بقيت السعودية تبني فيها كنيسة طالما انت تقول تحترم ديني ايه المشكلة لو في مصر ابني كنيسة زي ما انا عاوز وبراحتي من غير ما مظاهرات تقوم بعد صلاة الجمعة عشان فيه اشاعة ان في المنطقة ستبنى كنيسة طالما انت تحترم ديني ايه المشكلة لو رئيس مصر يكون مسيحي طالما انت تحترم ديني ايه المشكلة لو انت تحترمني عشان انا انسان كويس مش تحترمني عشان انسان مسلم وتخاف على اخوك المسلم بس مش على اخوك في البلد او اخوك في الانسانية 
انت عارف يعني ايه تحترم الاخر ان تحس بمشاعره وتحترمها يعني انا كنت بتسال اشمعنى من كام سنة بقى عيد الميلاد اجازة رسمي وعيد الفيامة لا لاقيت خبر انا البابا شنودة مش عاوز يخلي عيد القيامة عيد رسمي عشان لا يجرح مشاعر المسلمين شوفت ارق المشاعر الاحترام ازاي نفسي مسلم واحد الاقي فيه المشاعر دي بجد ويقول كفاية زي ما قولته للنظام وتشال قولوا لكل مسلم محرض على الاديانات الاخري بقتلهم وسرقتهم لانهم غنيمة لنا 
بالعكس المسيحية تختلف عن الاسلام 
ففي المسيحية تنصحني اني احب كل الناس حتي لو قتلتني انت عارف ايه اللي بيلمني ان اللي بيضربني في ظهري وبيقول في فكره اني كافرا ومشرك انه من نفس بلدي وكمان انه انسان زي زيه 
لكن في الاسلام تقتل الكافر والمشرك وتلعنه وتدعوا عليه وتسرقه وتغتصب نساؤهم  عشان هما غنيمة او تتزوج من مسيحية 
انت متعرفش ان المسيحية لا تتزوج من دين اخر لان هذا يكون زنا افهم اللي بيحصل كويس وحكم بمنطق وبعقل حكيم بعيدا عن مشاعر الديانة الاسلامية


----------

